# What To Look For In A Dry Food For A Soft Coat?



## Weten2 (Jan 2, 2010)

We are showing a Havanese (10 lbs, long double coat) with a dry coat and want to switch to a food best for a soft coat. Protein content-higher the better? Fat-higher the better? Omega 3-the higher the better? Omega 6 to Omega 3 ratio-the lower the better? Omega 3 %-the higher the better?
Is fish base normally better than chicken or lamb?
We are currently switching to Orijen chicken and wonder if the Orijen, EVO or Core fish type would be better since they have higher Omega 3.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

The fish formulas tend to be better for skin and coat due to higher omega-3 %. 
The Orijen 6 fish has slightly higher % (1.2 vs 1.1 in chicken), which really isnt enough of a difference. 

If you dog does well on high protein, you may want to look into Innova Evo Herring/Salmon formula, because it has 2.84% Omega 3 and 1.68 of Omega 6.


----------



## Weten2 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Unos. You are a wealth of information. 
If I understand your numbers the ratio for omega 6 to 3 is less than 1! This is really extreme to most. Most run +/- 5to1. I will check it out.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (Nov 5, 2009)

Getting omega 3's and 6's from multiple ingredient sources will maximize the chance of absorption. Salmon oil is supposed to be awesome, but make sure there is at least a balance of 2:1 omega 6 to 3... yes, 6 is supposed to be higher but not more than a 10:1


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

My little cavalier had an awesome coat on Orijen 6 fish. If I was doing kibble, it's what I would stick with without a doubt.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah the higher the protein and fat should definitely help with the coat, and of course the fish formulas are a great source of omegas. I've also heard lamb is supposed to be good because it's so rich and has lanolin in it, but I'm not sure about how true that is. 

Either way, adding salmon oil and/or canned salmon to their diet should definitely help soften those coats!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't really say much other than my experience. German Shepherds have very rough coats, allll but mine, he is unreal soft, other shepherd owners after petting him ALWAYS ask me how he got so soft. ORIJEN......


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

Weten2 said:


> We are showing a Havanese (10 lbs, long double coat) with a dry coat and want to switch to a food best for a soft coat. Protein content-higher the better? Fat-higher the better? Omega 3-the higher the better? Omega 6 to Omega 3 ratio-the lower the better? Omega 3 %-the higher the better?
> Is fish base normally better than chicken or lamb?
> We are currently switching to Orijen chicken and wonder if the Orijen, EVO or Core fish type would be better since they have higher Omega 3.


Chocolate's coat was the best it's ever been on Wellness CORE ocean.


----------

